# X Games One



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

The time hath come. The first X Games on the SpeedSolving.com forums shall commence on March 14th. It is designed to be a new kind of game, one with high stakes and lots of cubing.

The games shall begin on March 14th, 2022. Each day, there will be a new challenge, and whoever gets the slowest time gets eliminated. Overall, there are 21 challenges, ending April 4th, as follows:

*Day One* (Pi Day) (20 competitors remain.)

Solve a 3x3 and post thy time.

*Day Two* (19 competitors remain.)

Solve a 3x3 One-Handed and post thy time.

*Day Three* (18 competitors remain.)

Solve a 2x2 with only thy non-OH hand and post thy time.

*Day Four* (17 competitors remain.)

Solve a 4x4 (or 6 3x3s) and post thy time.

*Day Five* (16 competitors remain.)

Three random players have their Day One results compared and the fastest one chooses one person to eliminate.

*Day Six* (15 competitors remain.)

Perform 100 moves on any cube and post thy time.

*Day Seven* (14 competitors remain.)

Perform seven 3x3 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy cumulative time.

*Day Eight* (13 competitors remain.)

Perform eight 2x2 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy cumulative time.

*Day Nine* (12 competitors remain.)

Solve a megaminx, or perform eight 3x3 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy time or cumulative time.

*Day Ten* (11 competitors remain.)

Record how long it takes you to clap once, then solve a 2x2, then a 3x3, then a 4x4, and post thy cumulative time.

*Day Eleven* (10 competitors remain.)

Record how long it takes you to perform a T Permutation on a 3x3, then post thy time.

*Day Twelve* (9 competitors remain.)

Five random competitors are chosen, and one receives 1 immunity to be used on any one day before Day Sixteen. Each competitor's Day Eight and Day Nine results are added
up, and whoever hath the best cumulative result chooses one person to eliminate.

*Day Thirteen* (8 competitors remain.)

Solve a 5x5, or perform twelve 3x3 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy time or cumulative time.

*Day Fourteen* (7 competitors remain.)

Perform thirteen 3x3 solves, add them up, and divide by seven. Then perform five 2x2 solves, add the worst three up, and multiply by six. Then add the two results up and post all
thy times, most importantly the final result.

*Day Fifteen* (6 competitors remain.)

Look on YouTube for a unique video with a Rubik's Cube in it and embed it here. Whoever posts the video with the least views gets eliminated.

*Day Sixteen* (5 competitors remain.)

Take apart a 3x3 and record how long it takes you to put it together in the solved position, then post thy time.

*Day Seventeen* (4 competitors remain.)

You will all be assigned one scramble, and whoever finds the shortest solution in one hour chooses one player to eliminate.

*Day Eighteen* (3 competitors remain.)

Time how fast you can solve the cross on a 3x3. Whoever gets the slowest result hath to add a second to their time on Day Nineteen.

*Day Nineteen* (3 competitors remain.)

Solve a 2x2. Then post thy time.

*Day Twenty* (2 competitors remain.)

Both competitors perform an Average of 12 solves on 3x3, and whoever gets the fastest result decides whether they shall multiply their Day Twenty-One time by 0.9, or multiply
the other person's Day Twenty-One time by 1.1.

*Day Twenty-One* (2 competitors remain.)

Both competitors perform twelve an Average of 12 solves on 3x3, and whoever gets the slowest result (counting modifications from Day Twenty) gets eliminated.

*Day Twenty-Two* (1 competitor wins.)

The winner receives a prize, which as of March 2nd hath yet to be determined.



To begin the games, we need 20 competitors. The Google Form is linked here. Sign up if you want a rather... different... cubing challenge.


----------



## Garf (Mar 3, 2022)

I am in. This sounds fun!


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 3, 2022)

Will join this


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2022)

Only one day where a Square-1 can be incorporated.
So disapointed


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Only one day where a Square-1 can be incorporated.
> So disapointed


Yeah, I would have loved to incorporate more events, but I wanted to make it more inclusive. Sorry about that


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 3, 2022)

I'll join, but I might not be able to do day 15


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 3, 2022)

I will join


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> I'll join, but I might not be able to do day 15


 Ok then, that can be arranged when the day cometh.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 3, 2022)

I would like to do this, this sounds fun, even though I would probably get eliminated early on.


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

The form is here!
bit.ly/XGamesOne
If you make it into the top, then thou shalt receive a number, e.g. @White KB - #01.


----------



## Garf (Mar 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> The form is here!
> bit.ly/XGamesOne
> If you make it into the top, then thou shalt receive a number, e.g. @White KB - #01.


Could you post an actual link to the form and not a bitly link, please?


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> Perform 100 moves on any cube



What defines a move for this?


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> What defines a move for this?


I am not completely sure, but you could do seven j-perms with the AUF, and add 2 moves after you can get 100 moves.


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> What defines a move for this?


A move is defined by the Slice Turn Metric, which means that if one does M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2, that is:
7 in Slice Turn Metric,
11 in Half Turn Metric,
or 20 in Quarter Turn Metric.

In Fewest Moves challenge, Half Turn Metric is used, meaning that M2 is translated instead as R2 L2 x2. I hope that helps!


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 3, 2022)

When will we be able to see if we got in, and where will it be?


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> When will we be able to see if we got in, and where will it be?


The full competitor list shall be posted as soon as we reach 20 competitors.
Also, it shall be held in this thread, and/or in a group PM.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 4, 2022)

White KB said:


> The full competitor list shall be posted as soon as we reach 20 competitors.
> Also, it shall be held in this thread, and/or in a group PM.


*How many competitors are there as of now?*


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 4, 2022)

I can't go to the bit.ly link


----------



## j727s (Mar 4, 2022)

X Games One


Thy sign-up information shall prove useful in the games to come.




docs.google.com


----------



## White KB (Mar 4, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> *How many competitors are there as of now?*


Currently, 11.


Puzzlerr said:


> I can't go to the bit.ly link


Hmm, that's odd. Try this link: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...DWkzugKwHEpOyrNRqzlREP4A/viewform?usp=sf_link
Or, if you require something shorter:
https://forms.gle/Mo3Ms9WwJTQ9HvsK8
But I guess @J727S hath already solved thy problem.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 4, 2022)

Why are you from the Middle Ages all of a sudden?


----------



## White KB (Mar 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Why are you from the Middle Ages all of a sudden?


'Tis just for formality. And because it's a formal... um, event.


----------



## Astr4l (Mar 4, 2022)

genocide


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 4, 2022)

I haveth submitted mine form for thou


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 7, 2022)

are we going to submit our times online or elswere


----------



## White KB (Mar 7, 2022)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> are we going to submit our times online or elswere


They shall be online, either in this thread or the competitor PM group


----------



## White KB (Mar 7, 2022)

We need 5 more people to sign up to begin the games. The link is listed below:
bit.ly/XGamesOne


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> The time hath come. The first X Games on the SpeedSolving.com forums shall commence on March 14th. It is designed to be a new kind of game, one with high stakes and lots of cubing.
> 
> The games shall begin on March 14th, 2022. Each day, there will be a new challenge, and whoever gets the slowest time gets eliminated. Overall, there are 21 challenges, ending April 4th, as follows:
> 
> ...


Going back from the beginning, what's the prize?


----------



## gsingh (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> The time hath come. The first X Games on the SpeedSolving.com forums shall commence on March 14th. It is designed to be a new kind of game, one with high stakes and lots of cubing.
> 
> The games shall begin on March 14th, 2022. Each day, there will be a new challenge, and whoever gets the slowest time gets eliminated. Overall, there are 21 challenges, ending April 4th, as follows:
> 
> ...


sounds cool, i signed up


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 8, 2022)

How many people are signed up now?


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Going back from the beginning, what's the prize?


Braging rights, probably


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Going back from the beginning, what's the prize?


Unadulterated clout


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Going back from the beginning, what's the prize?


It hath been decided. This year, since it is 2022, the prize shall be a $22 gift card to a puzzle store of your choice.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> It hath been decided. This year, since it is 2022, the prize shall be a $22 gift card to a puzzle store of your choice.


Can't wait until 2099.


----------



## j727s (Mar 8, 2022)

im really dreading 2100


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

J727S said:


> im really dreading 2100


Dost thou mean 2090? 2021 subtracted from 2100 is 79, but 2021 subtracted from 2090 is 69.

2100 | 2090
-2021 | -2021
--------- | ---------
79 | 69

EDIT: Subtraction is hard to type...
SECOND EDIT: I even did the wrong number, blast.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> Dost thou mean 2090? 2021 subtracted from 2100 is 79, but 2021 subtracted from 2090 is 69.
> 
> 2100 | 2090
> -2021 | -2021
> ...


Whatever happen to formality? Verily I say unto you that thy knowledge of medieval language and its most proper usage is catastrophically wretched and I beg of you to implode thy ways and commit thy own self to integrity in upholding these words of Ole.


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Whatever happen to formality? Verily I say unto you that thy knowledge of medieval language and its most proper usage is catastrophically wretched and I beg of you to implode thy ways and commit thy own self to integrity in upholding these words of Ole.



I bethink not!


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

We have, all save one, registered. Only one remains!


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> Take apart a 3x3



How tf do I do this. Don't think I'll make it that far but still I can't do this


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 8, 2022)

Doth thy daily tasks requireth video evidence?


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> How tf do I do this. Don't think I'll make it that far but still I can't do this


Uhh


----------



## White KB (Mar 8, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Doth thy daily tasks requireth video evidence?


Nev'r upon mine own life! But it wouldst be helpful if thou couldst submit some, for a "montage".


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 8, 2022)

White KB said:


> Nev'r upon mine own life! But it wouldst be helpful if thou couldst submit some, for a "montage".


I will choose to not submit videos because I have never done it before, and I do not feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 8, 2022)

I will submit x games solves on my channel and you are free to use them in a montage


----------



## j727s (Mar 8, 2022)

i too shall post thy motion picture


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 9, 2022)

Yeah I’m making a video too, free content


----------



## gsingh (Mar 9, 2022)

is this going to beest an annual nonce
(nonce means event according to https://lingojam.com/EnglishtoShakespearean)


----------



## gsingh (Mar 9, 2022)

thee did like mine own posteth. doest yond cullionly t is?





English to Shakespearean Translator ― LingoJam







lingojam.com


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> (nonce means event according to https://lingojam.com/EnglishtoShakespearean)


I can absolutely guarantee you that is not what nonce means


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 9, 2022)

Just found a British definition of nonce... yikes


----------



## White KB (Mar 10, 2022)

Oll Korrekt, Hier wir gehen
Ich bedeute I mean, OK here we go

Here are the numbers for competitors:
01: @White KB 
02: @cuberswoop 
03: @AJT17 
04: @DynaXT 
05: ;@fun at the joy 
06: @hydynn 
07: @4ce7heGuy 
08: @The Cuber SQUARED (Not sure if that'll ping, sorry about that)
09: @MuaazCubes 
10: @TipsterTrickster 
11: @J727S 
12: @TheEpicCuber 
13: @Puzzlerr 
14: @Cuber2s 
15: @bulkocuber 
16: @Swagrid 
17: @gsingh 
18: @Swamp347 
19: @SpeedCubing RDJ 
20: @Parth 

@Zeke Mackay, unfortunately, did not make it, so he gets a participation trophy. It's a great thing to display on your wall if you want!


For the rest of you, X Games One starts Monday, March 14th. Be prepared, and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

White KB said:


> The time hath come. The first X Games on the SpeedSolving.com forums shall commence on March 14th. It is designed to be a new kind of game, one with high stakes and lots of cubing.
> 
> The games shall begin on March 14th, 2022. Each day, there will be a new challenge, and whoever gets the slowest time gets eliminated. Overall, there are 21 challenges, ending April 4th, as follows:
> 
> ...


Day 17: is it just FMC? if so, are the rules of FMC applied?


----------



## White KB (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Day 17: is it just FMC? if so, are the rules of FMC applied?


It is in essence simply FMC, but if thy solution is 1 move off, thou shalt add 2 moves instead of counting thy solution as a DNF. Otherwise, aye. FMC rules shall be applied similarly to how they are applied in the online "Weekly Competition".


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

White KB said:


> It is in essence simply FMC, but if thy solution is 1 move off, thou shalt add 2 moves instead of counting thy solution as a DNF. Otherwise, aye. FMC rules shall be applied similarly to how they are applied in the online "Weekly Competition".


Alright, time to learn NISS, then.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 11, 2022)

Do we only get one chance to do a solve, or will we be able to do a lot of solves for a great one?


----------



## White KB (Mar 11, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Do we only get one chance to do a solve, or will we be able to do a lot of solves for a great one?


I mean, there is nothing in the rules stating anything against it, so I suppose it would be permitted. The X Games are meant to be a "win-at-all-costs-with-no-regard-to-the-WCA-regulations" thing, not a "goody-two-shoes-I-got-8-+2s" thing. Penalties still apply to the attempt thou choosest.


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

I am calling it, @Swagrid wins and I get second. I bet he is really good at FMC.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 11, 2022)

White KB said:


> no-regard-to-the-WCA-regulations


that's it i'm cracking out cube explorer for FMC


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> that's it i'm cracking out cube explorer for FMC


Disregard, then.
@Swagrid, he also said to follow the rules similar to the speedsolving forum's competition.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> follow the rules similar to the speedsolving forum's competition


"no regard to the wca regulations" 
"follow the rules similar to ssf competition" 
ssf competition:


----------



## Garf (Mar 11, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> "no regard to the wca regulations"
> "follow the rules similar to ssf competition"
> ssf competition:View attachment 18839


Alright, bet.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 12, 2022)

Now I just hope (if I get to it) that no one votes me to be eliminated.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Now I just hope (if I get to it) that no one votes me to be eliminated.


I think if a duck gets the vote they will vote a non-duck out and vice-versa.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I think if a duck gets the vote they will vote a non-duck out and vice-versa.



I now associate with the ducks for safety


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I think if a duck gets the vote they will vote a non-duck out and vice-versa.


*Uhh well um that'll be bad for me*


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I now associate with the ducks for safety



Ok but seriously my final essay for summer school was about two duck brothers and their fight against geese.

That isn’t a joke.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ok but seriously my final essay for summer school was about two duck brothers and their fight against geese.
> 
> That isn’t a joke.


Can I read this essay? It sounds really interesting, I would read a whole series about two duck brothers and their journey to fight the geese.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I think if a duck gets the vote they will vote a non-duck out and vice-versa.


Thank god I allied with the ducks


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Can I read this essay? It sounds really interesting, I would read a whole series about two duck brothers and their journey to fight the geese.



Unfortunately I don't have it because it was turned in on the last day. I could try to ask to have it back but I don't know if it's been recycled or not at this point. But now that I've been reminded of this, I did want to continue the series and make an entire world based on ducks. I can have the main character live in Downtown Quackistan (get it?)


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 12, 2022)

I am now affiliated with the ducks.


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 12, 2022)

on day 5, I'm not going to be here since I have a comp.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I am now affiliated with the ducks.


your among us is looking kinda sus, not gonna lie, maybe you are siding with the ducks and the non-ducks?


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 12, 2022)

no one will know


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

oh yes I will know. (AcTuAlLy I dO nOt KnOw BuT i WaNt To KnOw)


----------



## White KB (Mar 12, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> that's it i'm cracking out cube explorer for FMC


Thou canst not use Cube Explorer, although thou mayest use basically infinite attempts.


----------



## White KB (Mar 12, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> on day 5, I'm not going to be here since I have a comp.


Thou canst compete ahead of time, but once thou submittest thy result it is final.


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 12, 2022)

k


----------



## White KB (Mar 13, 2022)

Since the X Games start tomorrow, I shall start the X Games One PM group with all members of X Games One. This is a place where thee shall post thy results. Discussion about the X Games shall remain in this thread.

EDIT: The maximum number of recipients for a conversation is five, so instead the results shall stay here. I hereby apologize for the confusion.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 13, 2022)

This might have been asked previously but considering it has "One" in the title, does this mean there will be more X Games?


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 13, 2022)

Sorry for asking last minute, but is it possible for me to join?


----------



## White KB (Mar 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> This might have been asked previously but considering it has "One" in the title, does this mean there will be more X Games?


Yes. My hope is that it will be an annual event. I may not be the one to host every time, but I shall aim to keep it running.


----------



## j727s (Mar 13, 2022)

i think all 20 slots are full but maybe he will let you join anyway? idk


----------



## White KB (Mar 13, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Sorry for asking last minute, but is it possible for me to join?


Unfortunately no… Since the competitor list hath reached twenty people, it is impossible this year. However, thou canst apply for X Games Two next year! Sorry thou didst not get in though.

EDIT: If another competitor forgets to post, people on the "waitlist" may enter.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 13, 2022)

White KB said:


> Unfortunately no… Since the competitor list hath reached twenty people, it is impossible this year. However, thou canst apply for X Games Two next year! Sorry thou didst not get in though.


That is not how you use "hath" or "didst"


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 13, 2022)

White KB said:


> Unfortunately no… Since the competitor list hath reached twenty people, it is impossible this year. However, thou canst apply for X Games Two next year! Sorry thou didst not get in though.


Why can't two people be eliminated instead of one in day one so that Zzoomer or others can participate?


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 13, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That is not how you use "hath" or "didst"


Pretty sure it is.


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 13, 2022)

Can we just do the solves early and then post them the next day?


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That is not how you use "hath" or "didst"


Churle! Thy words amount to little more than the idle utterances of a mandrake mymmergin! (Which translateth to "Is that a threat?")


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Can we just do the solves early and then post them the next day?


Yea, thou mayest.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 14, 2022)

I completely forgot that this is starting tomorrow, hopefully I can remember so I can do some solves.


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

The Common Scramble for the following scramble is based on the last commenter's username, which in this case is *AJT17*!
Day One: Solve a 3x3 and post thy time. Thou hast 24 hours from the posting of this post to post thy result, lest thou becometh eliminated.
We must exit the day with 19 competitors, and there are people who wish to compete that shall join if the current competitors do not submit results.


Spoiler: Day One Scramble(s)



U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

Here is my result: *13.877* seconds.
I recorded a video, but unfortunately, mine own computer ran out of storage and so I have no video. It shall stand, however.


----------



## hyn (Mar 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-14
single: 18.74

Time List:
1. 18.74 U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2

It's 9 pm in Australia right now


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 14, 2022)

6.86

best solve of the day so far
No video sry


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 14, 2022)

White KB said:


> Spoiler: Day One Scramble(s)
> 
> 
> 
> U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2


14.22 first try. 

Bad 
But some people posted their best solve of the day, so I haven't understood if that scramble really matters. My best solve today was a 8.66


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 14, 2022)

Day One: 13.54


----------



## j727s (Mar 14, 2022)

im looking at these solves and i average 30 on a good day so...i guess ill post later today


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> 6.86
> 
> best solve of the day so far
> No video sry


Wait, I thought you weren't part of the competition...


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 14, 2022)

White KB said:


> U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2


So we went from "multiple opportunities" to do a solve, to having one scramble we have to solve? Or are we allowed multiple attempts on this scramble? Most people are posting the best solve of the day, though.

What are we to do


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 14, 2022)

Got a 15.35.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 14, 2022)

9.196


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> 14.22 first try.
> 
> Bad
> But some people posted their best solve of the day, so I haven't understood if that scramble really matters. My best solve today was a 8.66


Basically, it means the best solve you’ve gotten with that scramble. The rules state that you have basically infinite attempts, so that’s why people are doing that.


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, I thought you weren't part of the competition...


If someone doesn’t submit, he could be.


----------



## White KB (Mar 14, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> So we went from "multiple opportunities" to do a solve, to having one scramble we have to solve? Or are we allowed multiple attempts on this scramble? Most people are posting the best solve of the day, though.
> 
> What are we to do


With that scramble, thou canst post any attempt thou hast made previous to that post.


----------



## Parth (Mar 14, 2022)

I got a 16.51


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

9.58 U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2 @2022-03-14 10:49:40
Cube: Tommy Cherry's Weilong GTS3M
Kept going until I had a sub-10 solve. Pretty decent scramble.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 14, 2022)

I did not realize how many sub 15 second solvers there were.


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I did not realize how many sub 15 second solvers there were.


Do you think you are an outlier in a good way or bad way?


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 14, 2022)

Reading through this thread it seems the goal was to downsolve the scramble we were given, in which case I got a 7.73, but just in case, here is the 10.90 I got on my first attempt


----------



## j727s (Mar 14, 2022)

29.198 lol


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 14, 2022)

Result: 10.28, thank god we were allowed to redo the scramble a lot cause I found a pretty nice solution
Video: 



 (unlisted)

Would've been cool if I sub-10'ed it but I'm still happy with a low 10, got a good amount of sub-11s tho.


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 14, 2022)

White KB said:


> Basically, it means the best solve you’ve gotten with that scramble. The rules state that you have basically infinite attempts, so that’s why people are doing that.


Ok, got it now.
So I downsolved that in *7.20*, I could do better, but that's enough. Since I've already submitted the time of my first try, I won't get mad if you decide that this solve doesn't count

(Is that how you say it? Downsolve?)


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 14, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> (Is that how you say it? Downsolve?)


If you practiced the same scramble/solution over and over, you've downsolved it.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, I thought you weren't part of the competition...


idk am i
i filled out that form


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> idk am i
> i filled out that form


Refer to this post


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Refer to this post


I see! fingers crossed someone forgets


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 14, 2022)

I got a 14.67. Could have been better as i only attempted 3 times


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 14, 2022)

18.50 was my best time.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 14, 2022)

I don"t think I will be able to do todays challenge because I just came back from an eye doctors appointment, so I can't really see all that much.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-14
single: 7.43

Time List:
1. 7.43 U2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B' L B' U' L2 B' D2 @2022-03-14 15:39:52


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 14, 2022)

time was 10.97


----------



## White KB (Mar 15, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I don"t think I will be able to do todays challenge because I just came back from an eye doctors appointment, so I can't really see all that much.


That can be arranged since thou hast a reasonable reason. I hope thou becometh well soon!


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 15, 2022)

White KB said:


> That can be arranged since thou hast a reasonable reason. I hope thou becometh well soon!


I might be able to do it in about 30 minutes, they just had to dilate my eyes to get a good look at them, nothing that would take more than a couple of hours.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 15, 2022)

My best time that I got is a 16. 822, after 16 attempts, it was a decent solve, but there are a couple of things I could have improved upon.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 15, 2022)

best solve on the scramble was a 4.71.

my first was an 8.33.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Do you think you are an outlier in a good way or bad way?


I would say an outlier in a bad way, as I average around 23 seconds, although I do possess the power to get many sub 18 second solves


----------



## White KB (Mar 15, 2022)

The Day Two seed is *PiDay*!
This brings us to the Day Two task:
Solve a 3x3 One-Handed and post thy time.


Spoiler: Day Two Scramble(s)



U F2 R' U' R2 L2 U F L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2


Thou hast 24 hours from the posting of this post to post thy time.

Additionally, the following did not submit their times and so, unfortunately, shall have to be eliminated, making way for competitors on the waitlist (meaning if thou submitted a result, thou art still here.):
@SpeedCubing RDJ (#19)
@Puzzlerr (#13)
@The Cuber SQUARED (#8)
@4ce7heGuy (#7)

And the following shall take their place:
@Zeke Mackay (#7)
@zzoomer (#8)
@Luke Solves Cubes (#13)

This means that Competitor #19 shall no longer be in the rankings. 19 days remain.


----------



## hyn (Mar 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-15
single: 32.34

Time List:
1. 32.34 U F2 R' U' R2 L2 U F L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2
btw, when people do OH sessions, do they scramble OH or TH


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 15, 2022)

Result: 20.24 (PB is 26.97, global average is 37-38 lmfao)
Video (again unlisted): 




Still was hoping for sub-20 and failed, but I'm still very proud of this, especially since it's 6 seconds faster than my PB.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 15, 2022)

11.02, first try was 13.93.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 15, 2022)

White KB said:


> The Day Two seed is *PiDay*!
> This brings us to the Day Two task:
> Solve a 3x3 One-Handed and post thy time.
> 
> ...


I was originally the cuber squared, but I changed my name to Luke Solves Cubes because I changed it to my youtube channel so.


----------



## j727s (Mar 15, 2022)

in case i dont edit this later today i got 2:53.8 lol but i probably will come back


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 15, 2022)

Day Two: 29.91


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 15, 2022)

My time: *26.71*
This shows how much I lIke OH . I can do it sub-7 two handed, and it has an Xcross, two free pairs and fat antisune. 

I hate OH


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 15, 2022)

20.27
had a corner twist


----------



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

24.01 with the scramble.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 15, 2022)

8.51 downsolved
i undoubtedly could get an 7 on a good cube but i don’t want to forget to submit


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 15, 2022)

This won't end well, I can barely get sub 1 minute solves.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 15, 2022)

My time is a 47.087, I dislike OH


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 15, 2022)

Got it down to a 23.22


----------



## White KB (Mar 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I was originally the cuber squared, but I changed my name to Luke Solves Cubes because I changed it to my youtube channel so.


Duly noted, and I have now changed it on the official sheet. Thy number is #8.
Additionally, @zzoomer 's number is now #13.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 15, 2022)

47.792 I've never really practiced OH before lol


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 15, 2022)

30.71 oh(Baaaad)


----------



## gsingh (Mar 15, 2022)

12.70


----------



## Parth (Mar 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-15
single: 48.91

Time List:
1. 48.91


----------



## j727s (Mar 16, 2022)

2:14.129


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 2: Got a 24.00. It was my first solve and I couldn’t get any better.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

Unfortunately I may not be able to do today’s challenge, non-OH arm is in a bit of pain rn so I’ll just wait to see if it stops


----------



## White KB (Mar 16, 2022)

36.879 for Day Two


----------



## White KB (Mar 16, 2022)

@zzoomer is eliminated for not submitting a result and being the lowest on the list to do so. Thus, #13 is eliminated.
18 competitors remain.

Also, I shall post the next few day's scrambles early, since some people hath said they would be gone:


Spoiler: Scrambles for Days Three Through Seven



*Day Three* (18 competitors remain.)

Solve a 2x2 with only thy non-OH hand and post thy time.
Seed: 2x2isterrible
Scramble: U2 F R' U' F U' F2 R2 U

*Day Four* (17 competitors remain.)

Solve a 4x4 (or 6 3x3s) and post thy time.
Seed: ThouShaltNotPass
Scramble: B L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D' R U F L' F Fw2 U' D2 F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L U2 Rw2 U Fw F R B2 Uw2 L2 D Rw' Fw' L Fw' Rw Uw Fw'
OR
B L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D' R U F L' F
R B' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 R' F U B D F' U L' R
R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 L B' D R' U2 L' F' U
R D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L' F L2 D B' F' L D'
U' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' U2 B2 F L B L2 U B
L' D' L2 B2 R L2 U2 B' U R2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' R'

*Day Five* (16 competitors remain.)

Three random players have their Day One results compared and the fastest one chooses one person to eliminate.
No solves today.

*Day Six* (15 competitors remain.)

Perform 100 moves on any cube and post thy time.
No scramble today.

*Day Seven* (14 competitors remain.)

Perform seven 3x3 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy cumulative time.
Seed: ICastUsOutOfParadise
Scrambles: F U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L' B' R' F' D F2 U B2
D B' L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R F2 D' F2 U2 F
D' L' U' L2 B2 R' F B U R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 R D2 R2
F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R D2 R' B' F2 R' F2 L U' F'
L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F D' B' F2 R' B' U B D
B2 U2 F D R2 U' B2 D' L' B R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2
F2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R B' U' L' D2 L F' D F'



Also, please list the day your solve(s) go(es) with, as that wilt be quite helpful.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

Might I ask why Day 4 has a 2x2 scramble instead of a 4x4 scramble?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

*Day Three* (18 competitors remain.)

Solve a 2x2 with only thy non-OH hand and post thy time.
Seed: 2x2isterrible
Scramble: U2 F R' U' F U' F2 R2 U
Solve 13.77


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 3

Result: 9.12
Video (unlisted): 




How I managed to get a sub-10, I don't know. How I managed to get a sub-10 with an arm that hurts like hell, I also don't know.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Day 3
> 
> Result: 9.12
> Video (unlisted):
> ...


what hand did you use for your 3x3 OH result because you are supposed to use your non-OH hand


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

Ik, I use my right hand for OH normally. You can compare the 2 videos to confirm that.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

ok


----------



## White KB (Mar 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Might I ask why Day 4 has a 2x2 scramble instead of a 4x4 scramble?


Duly noted. It hath been fixéd.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 3:
4.87


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 16, 2022)

DAY THREE

Time: 11.73
This was my first try, and I'm NOT going to do it another time (unless I'm the slowest)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Day 3:
> 4.87


how did you do this so fast. did you do it with your non-oh hand?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

but did he do it with his OH hand


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

My theory: Most top OH solvers use their left hand to make R moves easier regardless of their dominant hand. I assume he uses left for regular OH, but can still do well with right hand.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> how did you do this so fast. did you do it with your non-oh hand?


Downsolved it, my first attempt was a bit over 8 seconds. I know full EG, so I found a decently efficient solution that used mostly LU moves (because I had to use my right hand, and <L,U> gen is good for right hand OH), took my a while to get used to it, but I was able to get it down to sub 5.


----------



## Garf (Mar 16, 2022)

Kept downsolving it.
8.36 U2 F R' U' F U' F2 R2 U @2022-03-16 08:54:40


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 16, 2022)

My final time is an 8.458 for DAY 3 solving a 2x2 non OH hand


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 16, 2022)

4.71 day 3

quite a hard challenge


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 16, 2022)

8.46 day 3 2x2 no OH.


----------



## hyn (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-17
single: 12.72

Time List:
1. 12.72 U2 F R' U' F U' F2 R2 U
lucky i knew that cll


----------



## gsingh (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 3
8.93


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 16, 2022)

11.76 on that offhand 2x2 solve


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 16, 2022)

13.05 phew(sry Luke)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

i might try to beat my 13.77


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

7.82 Day 3
sorry to whoever I beat


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 3: 23.56, only attempted once because I had to do homework. Also havent done 2x2 in a while.


----------



## Garf (Mar 16, 2022)

Was almost tempted to use my dominant OH hand for this solve...


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 7.82 Day 3
> sorry to whoever I beat


I still survived


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 16, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Was almost tempted to use my dominant OH hand for this solve...


same


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

I did one dominant hand solve afterwards for fun, mid 10


----------



## j727s (Mar 16, 2022)

i wasted 10 mins trying to do this and then i found out we had to use our non-dominant hand.
i got 28.93 non-dominant and 13 dominant


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 3: 9.69
Would have gone farther but I like the time lol


----------



## j727s (Mar 17, 2022)

( ・_ゝ・)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 17, 2022)

by the way, who is eliminated


----------



## j727s (Mar 17, 2022)

probably me


----------



## Parth (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 3 :
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-17
single: 21.77

Time List:
1. 21.77


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 17, 2022)

gonna compete a few days ahead

day 4

the 3x3 scrambles in the days which feature a 3x3 and a non 3x3 are probably there to be used by those who can't solve the non 3x3 cube, but never was it explicitly stated that you have to solve the non-3x3 if you can. So i'm doing the 3x3's, suck it
Cumulative time: 46.68. Abused the hell out of some cancellations in a couple solves.

day 5: we will see

day 6: 6.26


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 4:
4x4 downsolved to 19.77


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 4

Result: 58.01 (4x4)
Video (unlisted): 




Only bothered downsolving to sub-1, definitely could've been better if I did more solves but I need to do homework.


----------



## hyn (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 4: 95.37


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 17, 2022)

DAY FOUR:

1:33.17 
This was my first try and now I don't have time to downsolve it. I can update my day 4's time within 19 hours, am I allowed to? Maybe it would be too late.


----------



## Garf (Mar 17, 2022)

43.46 B L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D' R U F L' F Fw2 U' D2 F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L U2 Rw2 U Fw F R B2 Uw2 L2 D Rw' Fw' L Fw' Rw Uw Fw' @2022-03-17 13:36:06
Kept downsolving it.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 17, 2022)

14.11 day 4
My solution was a really well-made yau solve and i'll share once everyone is done


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 17, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> 14.11 day 4
> My solution was a really well-made yau solve and i'll share once everyone is done


sub uwr :0


----------



## gsingh (Mar 17, 2022)

day 4: 24.92


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 17, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> sub uwr :0


that's why i kept grinding after like 4 14s


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 4: 56.96
I might downsolve later


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 18, 2022)

59.49. Barley sub 59.5


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 18, 2022)

Day 4: 1:37.36


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 18, 2022)

I will do this


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 18, 2022)

you cannot join sorry


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 18, 2022)

we have already started and once it starts, no one can join


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 18, 2022)

Day four I solved the 4x4 and got a final time of 1:32.117


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 18, 2022)

Howcome?


----------



## j727s (Mar 18, 2022)

you cant join anymore because this only allows 20 people to join at a certain window, and that window is now closed. maybe next year tho


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 18, 2022)

sad


----------



## j727s (Mar 18, 2022)

about 3:28 mins in all(no 4x4), also i only have the first scramble vid


----------



## Parth (Mar 18, 2022)

Day 4 :
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18
single: 2:12.88

Time List:
1. 2:12.88


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 18, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> DAY FOUR:
> 
> 1:33.17
> This was my first try and now I don't have time to downsolve it. I can update my day 4's time within 19 hours, am I allowed to? Maybe it would be too late.


Oh boy, downsolving a 4x4 is so much more difficult!
Day four's improved time: 40.97
S moves on 4x4 let's gooo



Spoiler



@White KB where are you?


----------



## j727s (Mar 18, 2022)

we cant really start today without him


----------



## White KB (Mar 18, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> sad


Well, you can join but you'd be on the waitlist, in case two people don't submit.


J727S said:


> we cant really start today without him


Also, to everyone else: So sorry that I haven't been able to post the last few days! I would have gone on here but some life things got in the way. I posted my results in the X Games spreadsheet, but I had forgotten that I didn't share it with anybody! I'll be posting eliminations, etc. in the next little bit here.


----------



## White KB (Mar 18, 2022)

Day Three:
@fun at the joy wast eliminated for not submitting.
Day Four:
@MuaazCubes wast eliminated for not submitting.
Day Five:
Competitors #7, #15, & #16 (@Zeke Mackay , @bulkocuber , & @Swagrid ) were chosen. Competitor #7 (@Zeke Mackay ) had the fastest time of 6.860 and therefore gets to choose one person to eliminate.
Choose wisely, for the rest of the competition depends on thee.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 18, 2022)

Tipster did submit Day 4?


----------



## White KB (Mar 18, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Tipster did submit Day 4?


Thank you, so sorry I missed that.
In that case, then @MuaazCubes is eliminated for not submitting. I shall share the spreadsheet to avoid further confusion. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13jLZRvO1EClGSf1txahVqPl1orZdM4-Cgsg0jthBqBY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Day Three:
> @fun at the joy wast eliminated for not submitting.
> Day Four:
> @MuaazCubes wast eliminated for not submitting.
> ...


for clarification can I choose ANYONE to eliminate or just the other people picked randomly?


----------



## Parth (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 6 :
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-19
single: 9.64

Time List:
1. 9.64
I Did Right Hand Algorithm 25 times which is = 4 x 25 = 100 moves


----------



## White KB (Mar 19, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> for clarification can I choose ANYONE to eliminate or just the other people picked randomly?


Yes. I don’t know why I hath made it that way, but yes.
Thou knowest what, that’s no fun. I shall change it so that thou canst only choose the selected people next time. For now, choose wisely.


----------



## Garf (Mar 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> Yes. I don’t know why I hath made it that way, but yes.
> Thou knowest what, that’s no fun. I shall change it so that thou canst only choose the selected people next time. For now, choose wisely.


Probably a good idea to not make the selection public until the next day. 
I would suggest that @Zeke Mackay sends a DM to @White KB about who he wants to eliminate. Probably any person who ignored him that is also in this challenge...


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> Yes. I don’t know why I hath made it that way, but yes.
> Thou knowest what, that’s no fun. I shall change it so that thou canst only choose the selected people next time. For now, choose wisely.


Sorry Aedan but I choose @TipsterTrickster


----------



## White KB (Mar 19, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Sorry Aedan but I choose @TipsterTrickster


OK then. Sorry, @TipsterTrickster !
Darn.


----------



## Garf (Mar 19, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Sorry Aedan but I choose @TipsterTrickster


Nice choice.


----------



## j727s (Mar 19, 2022)

woaj, something im actually ok with! day 6: 7.831 will downsolve and post vid later


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 6: Perform 100 moves on a 3x3 cube: R U R' F' x25
8.285


----------



## Garf (Mar 19, 2022)

Got a 6.263 and am happy with that. Just set my GTS3M to loose tensions and did R U' R' U 25 times, so 4 sets of 6 somewhat sexies+ 1 more.




__





Google Drive: Sign-in






drive.google.com


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Got a 6.263





not even close


----------



## Garf (Mar 19, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> View attachment 18875
> 
> 
> not even close


WHAT THE- HOW THE HECK DO YOU PULL SOMETHING LIKE THAT? WHAT DID YOU USE AS AN ALG?


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> WHAT THE- HOW THE HECK DO YOU PULL SOMETHING LIKE THAT? WHAT DID YOU USE AS AN ALG?


(R' F R U')6


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 19, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Sorry Aedan but I choose @TipsterTrickster


Fair enough, I would have chosen you if I had the chance lol.


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 19, 2022)

I'd have gone with KB, the thought of eliminating someone from their own competition is kinda funny to me ngl


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 19, 2022)

DAY SIX

100 moves in 7.10 seconds

slo


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 6

Result: 11.36
Video (unlisted): 




I feel like I'm gonna be eliminated for this. Also I did R U R' U' x25 because that's the only thing I can do fast.


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 19, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> DAY SIX
> 
> 100 moves in 7.10 seconds
> 
> slo


I did some solves to warm up and got this:
*6.155*
fast


----------



## Irotholoro (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm disappointed that I haven't been on the forum recently to catch this one it looks like a lot of fun. I'm sure I would have been eliminated first anyway. Thanks for taking the time to put these types of competitions together!


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 19, 2022)

My first best try was a 7.816.


Grinded down to 4.65 R U R' U' on 1x1 if that counts 


If not, just count a 6.18 I got on a 2x2 inverse sexy x25


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 19, 2022)

5.67 day 6 and i dont want to grind anymore


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 19, 2022)

Things aren't looking good for me...


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 6: 8.55
I don’t really have any fast cubes that are magnetic, so this was difficult

Edit: I got an 8.31


----------



## hyn (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 6: 8.39


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 20, 2022)

I got a final time of 7.919 doing 100 moves on day 6


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 20, 2022)

Just to confirm, are we allowed to downsolve all of the scrambles and then post the cumulative? (if i even made it)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 7:
5.55 + 6.22 + 4.79 + 5.94 + 5.91 + 4.79 + 5.69 = 38.89


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 20, 2022)

9.87 day 6


----------



## Parth (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 7
31.33+30.56+28.51+26.02+30.24+34.26+28.83=3:29.75


----------



## gsingh (Mar 20, 2022)

forgt to post yesterday, but i did do the 100 moves
DAY 6: 5.41


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 20, 2022)

DAY SEVEN

9.73
9.54
9.16
9.96
9.11
9.16
9.84

= *66.50*

I just waited for the sub-10 on every solve, I didn't have much time today.


----------



## hyn (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 7
11.15+12.77+10.87+10.67+9.79+11.33+12.96=79.54


----------



## gsingh (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 7: 5.70+3.97+5.87+5.32+5.55+5.91+4.68=37.00


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Day 7: 5.70+3.97+5.87+5.32+5.55+5.91+4.68=37.00


woah what was your solution like for 2


----------



## gsingh (Mar 20, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> woah what was your solution like for 2











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





14.86 tps
the solution wasnt great so i downsolved it until i had it all memorized so it was pretty easy to get a good tps


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 20, 2022)

*Day Seven* (14 competitors remain.)

Perform seven 3x3 solves and add up thy times. Then post thy cumulative time.
Seed: ICastUsOutOfParadise
Scrambles: F U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L' B' R' F' D F2 U B2
D B' L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R F2 D' F2 U2 F
D' L' U' L2 B2 R' F B U R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 R D2 R2
F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R D2 R' B' F2 R' F2 L U' F'
L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F D' B' F2 R' B' U B D
B2 U2 F D R2 U' B2 D' L' B R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2
F2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R B' U' L' D2 L F' D F'

17.53+15.47+15.10+17.06+15.86+17.06+15.44=113.52 or 1:53.52


----------



## j727s (Mar 21, 2022)

day 7: 28.462+30.936+26.494+26.832+26.617+27.539+29.382=169.457 i think


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 21, 2022)

Day seven
16.637
18.962
17.837
17.283
18.059
10.835
17.051
Scramble 6 was really good for me
16.637+18.962+17.837+17.283+18.059+10.835+17.051=1:59.664


----------



## Garf (Mar 21, 2022)

12.93+13.36+13.74+11.87+12.01+14.36+12.82=91.09, or 1:31.09 minutes:seconds.milliseconds.


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 21, 2022)

Day;7
11.92+9.83+11.57+14.92+20.63+19.42+18.74= 1:47.03
The first few was good, but then i had to go eat dinner, and I’ve just been crazy sick today, so i didn’t have brain capacity to downsolve, or barely even solve.


----------



## White KB (Mar 21, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Just to confirm, are we allowed to downsolve all of the scrambles and then post the cumulative? (if i even made it)


No, but thou canst downsolve the whole attempt.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 21, 2022)

Day seven, session mean of 10.92 x 7 = 76.44

couldn't be bothered to grind a set of 7 solves. nope.

10.93 10.53 10.14 11.00 12.96 11.21 9.68


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 21, 2022)

What are the scrambles for day eight?


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 22, 2022)

Maybe we can delay the X Games until White KB is ready and any life things have been resolved.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 22, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Maybe we can delay the X Games until White KB is ready and any life things have been resolved.


we should delay the X Games, i agree


----------



## j727s (Mar 22, 2022)

yeah, not going online for the rest of the day


----------



## White KB (Mar 22, 2022)

I agree with @AJT17 and others. I have a musical and a YouTube channel and homework, and although I enjoy the first two, they do take up a lot of time. Thus, I shall post the scrambles for 8-21 later today and hopefully, everyone can aim to finish them by mid to late April.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Mar 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> The Day Two seed is *PiDay*!
> This brings us to the Day Two task:
> Solve a 3x3 One-Handed and post thy time.
> 
> ...


SHoot I forgot to submit


----------



## White KB (Mar 27, 2022)

After much consideration, I realized that I do not have sufficient space on my computer to get scrambles posted from a PDF. As a result, I have decided to say that thou canst use any officially used scramble from the WCA site, csTimer WCA scrambler, TNoodle, CubeDesk, Cubeast, QQTimer, ChaoTimer, CubeStation, CompSim, Byte Timer, or https://apps.apple.com/us/app/魔方俱乐部/id1588695196 . All solves are due by May 1st at 11:59 PM GMT. Good luck.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 27, 2022)

White KB said:


> ChaoTimer


so can we scramble search for 1-move 2x2 scrambles


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't think you need space on your computer to post some scrambes and I don't see why you should post them from a PDF, but that aside, here's what I think we should do until @White KB is not busy anymore:
Scrambles can be very lucky, thus we should use always the same ones, but there's no need for someone to post the scrambles everyday, in fact we can just use the scramble that the first person of the day used (by "first person of the day" I mean the first person to post his results for that specific day). Then someone should check the results for that day and decide which person to eliminate. I can do it for @White KB, if everyone's ok with that.

The reason why I'm saying this is that I prefer following a specific program like this


Spoiler: program






White KB said:


> The time hath come. The first X Games on the SpeedSolving.com forums shall commence on March 14th. It is designed to be a new kind of game, one with high stakes and lots of cubing.
> 
> The games shall begin on March 14th, 2022. Each day, there will be a new challenge, and whoever gets the slowest time gets eliminated. Overall, there are 21 challenges, ending April 4th, as follows:
> 
> ...





However, I understand that many of you are very busy, so you can decide whether to do this or not.



We were at day 7 (day 8's scrambles were never posted), so here's the situation up to day seven:
DAY ONE: @SpeedCubing RDJ was eliminated
DAY TWO: @zzomer/@Puzzlerr was eliminated
DAY THREE: @fun at the joy was eliminated
DAY FOUR: @MuaazCubes was eliminated
DAY FIVE: @Zeke Mackay chose to eliminate @TipsterTrickster
DAY SIX: @DynaXT was eliminated
DAY SEVEN: @White KB, @cuberswoop and @Cuber2s did not submit, but @Cuber2s had the slowest day 6, so he ought to be eliminated. (I think that this is a good way to determine who should be eliminated, but if you disagree let me know)

So, 13 competitors remain: @J727S, @Luke Solves Cubes, @TheEpicCuber, @Swagrid, @bulkocuber, @cuberswoop, @Zeke Mackay, @Swamp347, @hydynn, @AJT17, @gsingh, @White KB, @Parth.


Tomorrow's day 8 and since I won't have much time, I preferred doing the solves today, so here are the scrambles that I used (and that you also should use if you agree with what I said before):


Spoiler: Scrambles DAY EIGHT



1. F2 R2 U2 R U' F U2 F' U'
2. R2 F R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F' R
3. F' R' U F' U' R2 F R2 F'
4. F U2 F2 R' U' R' U R' F
5. R' U R' U R' U2 F' R2 U'
6. U F2 U F2 U' R U2 F' R'
7. R' F R2 U' F R U2 F R2
8. U2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 F' U' F

These scrambles were generated by csTimer


And here's what I got with them

1. 3.53
2. 3.48
3. 1.66
4. 3.32
5. 4.33
6. 3.77
7. 3.25
8. 3.98
= *27.32*

And, in case you forgot, you can't dowsolve the solves singularly, but you can downsolve the whole attempt (@White KB said this)


Obviously, you can disagree with what I said, but just appreciate the fact that I wrote all this for the X Games, because what I've done is certainly not an attempt to steal @White KB's "job", I just want to help him


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 27, 2022)

using @bulkocuber s scrambles, 
Time List:
2.31, 3.84, 4.38, 3.39, 3.63, 6.06, 4.60, 3.67
3.99 mean x 8 = 31.92


----------



## Garf (Mar 27, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I don't think you need space on your computer to post some scrambes and I don't see why you should post them from a PDF, but that aside, here's what I think we should do until @White KB is not busy anymore:
> Scrambles can be very lucky, thus we should use always the same ones, but there's no need for someone to post the scrambles everyday, in fact we can just use the scramble that the first person of the day used (by "first person of the day" I mean the first person to post his results for that specific day). Then someone should check the results for that day and decide which person to eliminate. I can do it for @White KB, if everyone's ok with that.
> 
> The reason why I'm saying this is that I prefer following a specific program like thisHowever, I understand that many of you are very busy, so you can decide whether to do this or not.
> ...


Using your scrambles: 2.73 3.06 3.05 3.95 3.71 3.04 3.53 3.29 = 23.34


----------



## hyn (Mar 28, 2022)

2.72 + 2.99 + 2.95 + 3.74 + 4.80 + 5.21 + 3.41 + 3.85 = 29.67


----------



## j727s (Mar 28, 2022)

11.463+15.876+15.485+12.395+9.059+17.434+12.835+11.541=*106.088*
lol


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 28, 2022)

@Luke Solves Cubes, @cuberswoop, @Zeke Mackay, @Swamp347, @AJT17, @gsingh, @White KB, @Parth
These people haven't submitted their results for day 8 yet: remember to submit them!
If too many people don't post their results, we should either wait them to be ready or continue to X games without following a specific program. 
I'm sorry, I should have waited for everybody to be ready as they may not have read my post from yesterday .


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 29, 2022)

i wasn't able to get on and do the xgames :disapointed:


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> @Luke Solves Cubes, @cuberswoop, @Zeke Mackay, @Swamp347, @AJT17, @gsingh, @White KB, @Parth
> These people haven't submitted their results for day 8 yet: remember to submit them!
> If too many people don't post their results, we should either wait them to be ready or continue to X games without following a specific program.
> I'm sorry, I should have waited for everybody to be ready as they may not have read my post from yesterday .


I didn't check this until it was too late for me to do it tonight, but i can do it tomorrow.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 30, 2022)

For day eight, I got 4.77+3.89+6.12+5.49+3.33+4.81+4.92+3.99=37.32


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 30, 2022)

Almost half of the competitors haven't posted their results,


bulkocuber said:


> @Luke Solves Cubes, @cuberswoop, @Zeke Mackay, @Swamp347, @gsingh, @White KB, @Parth


I'd wait one or two days, and if nothing changes, we'll go back to the "do it whenever you want, all solves are due by may 1st", but it would be sad.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 30, 2022)

Day 8:

3.34 + 6.50 + 4.99 + 4.92 + 6.37 + 6.66 + 3.21 + 5.77 = 41.76

Baaaaaad.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 31, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I don't think you need space on your computer to post some scrambes and I don't see why you should post them from a PDF, but that aside, here's what I think we should do until @White KB is not busy anymore:
> Scrambles can be very lucky, thus we should use always the same ones, but there's no need for someone to post the scrambles everyday, in fact we can just use the scramble that the first person of the day used (by "first person of the day" I mean the first person to post his results for that specific day). Then someone should check the results for that day and decide which person to eliminate. I can do it for @White KB, if everyone's ok with that.
> 
> The reason why I'm saying this is that I prefer following a specific program like thisHowever, I understand that many of you are very busy, so you can decide whether to do this or not.
> ...


4.71+4.29+6.23+5.17+6.96+4.37+6.40+6.11=44.24


----------



## White KB (Apr 2, 2022)

As aforementioned, the solves shall now be due on May 1st. When a day fills up, I shall tell who hath been eliminated from that day. This should make it easier for everyone to complete their results, and make the challenge less of a commitment. I also realize that many people have exams coming up, and so this shouldt allow for that as well. I am not as busy as before, so I should hopefully have time to answer thine own questions. I shall post mine own results soon and update the X Games spreadsheet at the same time. Happy [down]solving!


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 4, 2022)

How many more people need to complete day 8?


----------



## Swamp347 (Apr 4, 2022)

just so you know I ain't competing no more. I'm also in a musical and don't have time.


----------



## White KB (Apr 5, 2022)

My long-awaited Day 7 result:

131.981 seconds.






EDIT: I misspoke in the video on what the time was, so sorry for the confusion.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

White KB said:


> My long-awaited Day 7 result:
> 
> 131.981 seconds.
> 
> ...


Nice and steady solve yo!


----------



## White KB (Apr 6, 2022)

Day 8: 51.117 seconds.

(I know I'm kinda posting these slowly. Apologies.)


----------



## j727s (Apr 6, 2022)

going to send times soon


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 6, 2022)

1.72+1.72+1.42+1.40+1.66+1.76+1.91+1.92 = 13.51 
Day 8 on bulko's scrambles.
Didn't grind these too hard but im alright with 1.6x average


----------



## White KB (Apr 19, 2022)

Day Nine: 122.279
Day Ten (done with Clock instead of 2x2 because I don't have mine today): 115.34
Day Eleven: 1.355
Day Thirteen: 210.245
Day Fourteen: (18.421+15.506+15.814+14.783+14.953+14.652+15.733+17.848+14.243+21.294+18.622+16.117+19.316)/7+(6.705+6.673+6.035)*6=147.5211429
Day Fifteen:




 ḃ7.88 (Meaning 88 million views on the Ḃeef semi-logarithmic scale)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> Day Nine: 122.279
> Day Ten (done with Clock instead of 2x2 because I don't have mine today): 115.34
> Day Eleven: 1.355
> Day Thirteen: 210.245
> Day Fourteen: (18.421+15.506+15.814+14.783+14.953+14.652+15.733+17.848+14.243+21.294+18.622+16.117+19.316)/7+*2x2* which I have yet to do


Can you give the scrambles?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 19, 2022)

Day 9:

too lazy to downsolve mega so here's my best solve of the day:

46.16
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 20, 2022)

day 15

think this is the most popular video focused on cubing


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 20, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> day 15
> 
> think this is the most popular video focused on cubing


This is an objective statment.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 20, 2022)

When will the next season come out


----------



## Garf (Apr 20, 2022)

Day 9:
1:03.16 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2022-04-19 19:01:48
Day 10:








2022-16 Weekly Competition.webm







drive.google.com




Day 11: 0.794 No footage, but that was the best that I could remember
Day 12: Nothing, hopefully I am picked.
Day 13: 1:22.42 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Bw L Fw' F Dw D R Lw D2 L Bw2 Rw D2 Dw' Rw Fw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 R' D2 L U' F2 Uw' Bw' F Dw' Uw2 D F Bw2 L' U R' D' Uw F' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Fw Rw Bw Fw' U' L' Rw Lw' Uw R2 @2022-04-19 19:18:29
Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kfwywfJ_sJFEw6H_pLzLvVQ9nEdtGkMM/view
Day 14: 19.06+69.12=118.18
Day 15: 



 Went for views. Also a channel that isn't likely to post Rubik's Cube videos.
Day 16: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rS7pGo5TMbRLqB3q-FWXZ_e2kqVmsZ23/view


----------



## White KB (Apr 20, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> day 15
> 
> think this is the most popular video focused on cubing


I can't see it on my current device (in other words, school-issued technology definitely has its downsides), so what is the view count?

EDIT: Oh wait nvm I saw it on my phone and it has 157 million views (ḃ8.157)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 21, 2022)

Day 9: 4:10.49 
Im bad at mega 
On Zeke's scramble


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 21, 2022)

Day 10: 112.56 
On TheEpicCuber's scrambles


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 21, 2022)

Day 11: 0.79 Seconds 17.72 TPS


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 29, 2022)

Here are my results: some aren't there yet, but I'll edit this post tomorrow adding all the missing results
PLEASE USE MY SCRAMBLES  (you know why)

Day 9:
Result: *1:30.88*


Spoiler: More info






Spoiler: Times



1. 11.64
2. 11.03
3. 11.56
4. 11.01
5. 12.11
6. 10.93
7. 11.88
8. 10.74

Mean=11.36
(I don't have a megaminx)





Spoiler: Scrambles



1. U2 L' D2 B F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D U2 F' L
2. D2 F2 B2 D' F B L' F D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 R L F2 U2 F2
3. B R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 F D B' L U' L D2 L'
4. R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F U L R' B' U' L2 B2 D R
5. R F2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R B' R U2 R' D' F' L' R' B'
6. L2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' B' L B' D F' U L' B' F
7. R' D2 F L2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U L' U' L B2 R' U2
8. F U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R B2 F D' R' B2 U L2 D' L






Day 10:
Result: *1:56.86*


Spoiler: More info






Spoiler: Scrambles






TheEpicCuber said:


> Day 10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used @TheEpicCuber's scrambles






Day 11:
Result: *0.82*


Spoiler: More info



17.07 TPS



Day 12:
There's nothing to do


Spoiler: More info



Why are you looking for additional info?? I said there's nothing to do



Day 13:
Result: *2:09.60*


Spoiler: More info






Spoiler: Times



1. 10.66
2. 10.23
3. 10.53
4. 10.27
5. 10.45
6. 11.77
7. 12.25
8. 10.43
9. 10.32
10. 11.38
11. 11.10
12. 10.21

Mean=10.80
(I don't have a 5x5)





Spoiler: Scrambles



1. D' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 B L U F D B R'
2. F2 D' R2 D' U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R' B L' U R2 B' D' L B F
3. R D B' L' U B L2 F D2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R'
4. U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 U2 L F2 B' U2 R' B' U L2 B' D2 B2
5. R F' U2 L2 U F2 U R2 D B2 R2 D2 R U2 L' B F R' B2 D2
6. B2 U' B R2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' U B U' L2 F D2
7. L F2 U' F2 B R F' D' R' B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2
8. F' R L2 U F2 R2 D' L F' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 R2
9. B D' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' R' B2 U' F U2 R' U R'
10. D2 F2 U2 B U2 F R2 B' U2 F U2 L R B L2 F' L D' B2 F'
11. R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' L D B L' F2 D2 L' F
12. R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' D2 U' F' R D B2 D R'






Day 14:
Result: *87.30*


Spoiler: More info






Spoiler: Times



3x3: 147.03, which divided by 7 is 21.00


Spoiler: 3x3 



1. 11.05
2. 11.08
3. 9.76
4. 11.21
5. 11.29
6. 12.43
7. 12.57
8. 11.28
9. 9.33
10. 13.80
11. 10.40
12. 10.88
13. 11.98


2x2: my worst three times add up to 11.05, which is 66.3 when multiplied by 6


Spoiler: 2x2



1. 3.82
2. 2.94
3. 3.88
4. 2.83
5. 3.35








Spoiler: Scrambles



1. U2 B2 U B2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 U L' D' R' U' L' F' D2 B F2 U
2. R2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F U' B L' F' L' D' L F' R'
3. B2 R' U L U D' F' D B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 B
4. D R2 F L' B' U2 L' D2 B L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2
5. R U' R2 F2 D' B R F2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U F U2
6. R B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U' B L' B R2 B2 R F'
7. D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D B2 R B F2 D R' D R2
8. U' R2 L D2 B R' U B' U F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2
9. U2 R B2 L' R' D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 B' L' U B D R' F' L' U
10. R' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B' R' D' U B' D' F D
11. B' U' D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 B L U2 R' D' F D B2
12. D' B L' D R L U L U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 F
13. L' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R F2 U' F R2 U' L2 B F L2


1. U' R F' U R' F R U' R'
2. F2 R U2 R2 U2 F' R U' R2
3. U' F' U R' F U' R F2 U
4. U' F U2 R' U F' R F R2
5. U R F2 U2 R' U F U2 F






Day 15:
Result: *video*


Spoiler: Video








114 million views



Day 16:
Result:* 1:41.62 *


Spoiler: Scramble



z2

pain



Day 17:
Again, nothing to do (luckily)

Day 18:
Result: *0.55*


Spoiler: More info



Scramble:
U L2 F' D' L' D' F R2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R B2 L' F2 L' F2 U B'

(Pick up time is included)



Day 19:
Result: *1.39*


Spoiler: More info



Scramble:
R F' U F2 R' U F' R2 F2

(Pick up time is included)



Day 20:
Result: *5.03 *(fastest solve) ()


Spoiler: More info



Scramble:
1. B D R' L' F R2 U' R2 L' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 U2
2. L2 U' D2 B D' L2 D' R B2 L2 B2 L D2 R B2 R B2 R' F' R'
3. B U2 R' U L F2 B' D' R2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 L' F
4. D2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' U' L2 F' U B F2
5. F' U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 F' U2 L' U2 R B R2
6.B2 F2 D U B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' R D' B2 U2 F' L' D' B R
7. D R' U' R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L B U R U F' U2
8. L2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U F L R U2 L' U L B2
9. L R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R U' L F U2 L2 F' L'
10. L U R' B' D R2 L' U' R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B'
11. R B' D L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L F D' U2 F' L D'
12. D L F' L B R U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 F L2 B' L' D'



Day 21:
Result: *13.12* (slowest solve)

Day 22:
Haven't won yet


----------



## White KB (Apr 30, 2022)

Day 16: 123.26
Announcement: Day 17 hath now been changed to be that the fastest Day 16 result chooses a person to eliminate.
Day 18: 1.718 (Using a computer-generated random state scramble)
Day 19: 6.59
Day 20: 16.214
Day 21: 17.607 (unmodified)


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 30, 2022)

White KB said:


> Day 18: 1.718 (Using a computer-generated random state scramble)


Why didn't you use my scramble? When doing crosses or 2x2 solves it can really matter


White KB said:


> Announcement: Day 17 hath now been changed to be that the fastest Day 16 result chooses a person to eliminate.


 Oh I'm so lucky. In fact I've never even tried FMC


----------



## j727s (May 1, 2022)

going to submit times either late today or tomorrow (5/1) (no video, i have no webcam at this house)


----------



## AJT17 (May 2, 2022)

On day 16, do you count the disassembly in the time? Or just timing putting the cube back together.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 2, 2022)

White KB said:


> All solves are due by May 1st at 11:59 PM GMT. Good luck.


Time is over guys, unless @White KB changes the deadline, but time was more than enough imo.

pls don't change it so I win


@AJT17 you don't count disassembly, I think


----------



## AJT17 (May 2, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Time is over guys, unless @White KB changes the deadline, but time was more than enough imo.
> 
> pls don't change it so I win
> 
> ...


Ok, that was one of the last ones I needed, I can submit as soon as I get home from school, I was just busy with school and couldn't do it earlier.

Edit: I just saw your smaller font, and I am probably no threat to you winning, as I think you are better than me in like every event.


----------



## AJT17 (May 2, 2022)

Day 9: 16.827+17.114+19.843+20.624+19.880+16.077+17.524+23.118=151.007=2 minutes 31 seconds 7 milliseconds.
Day 10: 2:15.729
Day 11: 1.075
Day 12: none
Day 13: 2:23.455 5x5
Day 14: 3x3=18.581+19.479+21.985+22.074+19.105+17.613+20.179+19.232+20.575+19.356+18.767+20.912+17.283=255.141/7=36.449 2x2=7.016+16.634+7.886+7.865+15.313=39.883x6=238.998
238.998+36.449=275.447
Day 15: 



Day 16: 58.622
Day 17: Depends on Day 16
Day 18:Cross time= 1.449
Day 19: 2x2 time= 6.492
Day 20:21.187, 19.359, 18.697, 21.146, 20.020, 19.827, 17.771, 22.598, 22.093, 17.443, 20.530, 20.585
Day 21:14.681, 19.127, 21.498, 20.519, 18.214, 18.397, 24.942, 16.413, 18.506, 20.432, 17.873, 19.369
Day 22: ???
Hopefully this is all correct and nothing is wrong.


----------



## Garf (May 2, 2022)

How do we do day 17? we don't have the scramble, and I am waiting on that/


----------



## AJT17 (May 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How do we do day 17? we don't have the scramble, and I am waiting on that/


White KB said earlier that he changed it to just depend on day 16, so you don't have to do anything.


----------



## White KB (May 3, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Time is over guys, unless @White KB changes the deadline, but time was more than enough imo.
> 
> pls don't change it so I win
> 
> ...


You do count disassembly. I'm putting in the results today, so you might still have time to adjust it...


----------



## bulkocuber (May 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> *Day Sixteen* (5 competitors remain.)
> 
> Take apart a 3x3 and record how long it takes you to put it together in the solved position, then post thy time.


This is what you said in the first post. It clearly says to record how long it takes to put it together. I'm not going to redo it, as I don't want to disassemble my cube, and I don't have time to do it


----------



## AJT17 (May 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> You do count disassembly. I'm putting in the results today, so you might still have time to adjust it...


Ok, I just retimed it with disassembly, and I got a 1:32.719


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> You do count disassembly. I'm putting in the results today, so you might still have time to adjust it...


You worded it so that it sounded like you only count assembly, and nothing else.


----------



## White KB (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You worded it so that it sounded like you only count assembly, and nothing else.


Ok, I realize my mistake. I counted disassembly, so I guess everyone's best result will be recorded.


----------



## White KB (May 4, 2022)

OK. After much thought, I have decided that @bulkocuber wins! See this spreadsheet for the whys and wherefores.

Nobody has had the courage to say this for fear of being considered rude, but these games ended up becoming a disaster and it was my fault since I overcommitted myself to other matters. I am sorry that the X Games were not as epic as they could have been. Nonetheless, I think the perfect track for the games would be "*X Games*" by Au/Ra -- a perfect way to end the games. Thanks to all who participated, especially @bulkocuber for providing scrambles for people when I could not. (And no, that's not why he won.) If someone wants to make their own montage of the media submitted to the track, that would be a great idea. Thank you all for participating.

P.S. I think that X Games Two should probably be hosted by someone else next year. If anyone wants to do so, just PM me sometime before then. (Please keep in mind that it is a time-consuming position, and so should not be taken lightly.) Additionally, I would love to receive submissions for challenges you all would like to do for next year! If you have any ideas, please don't hesitate to PM me either. Hopefully, we can make *X Games Two* even better than this one!


----------



## AJT17 (May 4, 2022)

Congrats bulkocuber for all of the effort you have put into this game, and helping when White KB couldn't it was a fun time, even though it was more of a mess at the end.


----------



## Garf (May 4, 2022)

White KB said:


> OK. After much thought, I have decided that @bulkocuber wins! See this spreadsheet for the whys and wherefores.
> 
> Nobody has had the courage to say this for fear of being considered rude, but these games ended up becoming a disaster and it was my fault since I overcommitted myself to other matters. I am sorry that the X Games were not as epic as they could have been. Nonetheless, I think the perfect track for the games would be "*X Games*" by Au/Ra -- a perfect way to end the games. Thanks to all who participated, especially @bulkocuber for providing scrambles for people when I could not. (And no, that's not why he won.) If someone wants to make their own montage of the media submitted to the track, that would be a great idea. Thank you all for participating.
> 
> P.S. I think that X Games Two should probably be hosted by someone else next year. If anyone wants to do so, just PM me sometime before then. (Please keep in mind that it is a time-consuming position, and so should not be taken lightly.) Additionally, I would love to receive submissions for challenges you all would like to do for next year! If you have any ideas, please don't hesitate to PM me either. Hopefully, we can make *X Games Two* even better than this one!


it was rigged this whole entire time they were working together the entire time Congrats, @bulkocuber for winning. You did try to keep the comp going the entire time.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 4, 2022)

I have a suggestion for X Games II next year:

*Have at least two hosts.*
Two hosts is better than one host because if one has other things to do and is too busy, the other host can take over. Or they can separate their jobs, so for example, one host gives out scrambles and states the rules (of course decided together) and the other host tracks the times. If we have more than two hosts, then the job will be even easier as it's split between more people.

Also I want to be one of the hosts next year.


----------

